# The Best Furioso



## elsmiff (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, i'm struggling to decide which furioso dreadnought to take. It will go in a stormraven along with a squad of sanguinary guard with a librarian and i want to know which variant would be the most effective.

Any help is appreciated as always


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I played a Libbynaught casting Telepathy and rolled Invisibility as a power: awesome. Just friggin' awesome. I used a Drop Pod as a delivery system though so the dude was on-table and where he needed to be without Wings of Sanguinius to help him move around. If you want to be able to keep your Stormraven in flying mode, a Fragioso works very well as they can shoot when they arrive via Skies of Blood (or whatever it's called that lets you DS out of the bird). If you're landing to deliver the SG and are thinking you will need some extra CC might, Blenderfists (aren't they all just the cutest names??) is a solid option. Every time that model hits the table in my games my opponents know some squads are getting erased.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

My advice would be to put either the Sang Guard OR the Furioso in the Storm Raven. Doing both is tying up 650+pts of your army that won't hit the table until turn 3 earliest. Either put the Dread in a Pod, or Deep Strike the Sang Guard.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, good point @Sethis. I was so caught up in the Furioso part of that question that I didn't stop to think of all those times I lost the total contents of my Stormraven to Vector Strikes. Plus, BA Jump troops in a Stormraven ignores half of Descent of Angels. I have had a lot of good times with twin Stormravens each with Blenderfist/Fragioso variants...though that being said and now that I'm thinking of it I have been playing my Stormravens empty more often than not for months now. Ever since I got some more Drop Pods my Furiosos go there to cause as much havoc as possible, and I hesitate to put anything without squad-wide invulnerable saves inside my Stormravens (see the above comment about Vector Strikes).


----------



## elsmiff (Jan 8, 2012)

so should i just take a libby furioso in the stormraven and then deepstrike with the sanguinary guard? the only problem i have with that is the lack on inv saves. last few games i've played with these guys, they've been shot to buggery as soon as they land. would assault terminators be a more viable option?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If you could cast any powers from within the Stormraven it would be a lot cooler, but unfortunately not. At least with the Dreadnought if the 'raven blows up it stands a great chance of surviving with the new Vehicle Damage Chart and the handy exclusion of an AP value in the FAQ'd Stormraven transport capacity. For your convenience,



> If a Zooming Stormraven is wrecked or suffers an Explodes! Result, the embarked Dreadnought suffers a Strength 10 hit on its rear armour; if the Stormraven is Hovering, the hit is Strength 4 instead.


So you never blow up, and on a 6 you're Immobile but still standing. I'm cool with that, how about you?

As for the Sanguinary Guard, you have to be very particular about where you land them. Placing them well in cover or out of line of sight planning on a nice 12" move into Assault range the following turn is key if you're getting shot up. As for whether to play them over Terminators...well....I own 30 Terminator models (to be fair some are still in shipping), mostly all modeled with hammers and shields. I don't own any Sanguinary Guard, but I do wish that I could perform a Sweeping Advance.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

elsmiff said:


> they've been shot to buggery as soon as they land. would assault terminators be a more viable option?


If you've got a 2+ save and FnP and you're still getting shot to buggery then you're either landing too close/in line of sight of AP2 weaponry, or you're landing within range of the equivalent of 120 Boltgun shots. In either case, you need to be more careful with their placement when arriving.


----------



## elsmiff (Jan 8, 2012)

well, both times was against guard with a shit load of tanks and heavy wepons teams. the sanguinary guard would basically take up a whole turn of shooting from practically anything in range haha 

must be something about golden, flying terminator equivalents haha


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

But then at least they're eating 1000pts+ of shooting for a turn and savig your other models from it, so that's a viable use for them if you can make sure it counts.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like you play with less scenery than my trench table if the enemy can bring that weight of fire on them the turn they arrive. I actually play subtly different armies when on tables like that if I can.


----------

